# Van



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

Does this count as a find!?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 14, 2020)

It counts as a vehicle find


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> It counts as a vehicle find


Nice, do you know if that badge on front is worth anything?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 14, 2020)

These are the only 2 listed and sold on eBay that I see. 









						Vintage International Truck Hood Emblem Badge Grill Ornament IHC original  | eBay
					

<p>Original Vintage International Truck Hood Emblem Badge Grill Radiator Ornament</p><p>Blue & White. A classic example. Please check out the photos for details.</p><p>3 1/2” wide x 2 5/8” tall. Large size.</p><p>Taken off an old vehicle some time ago and item has been in storage for years. We...



					www.ebay.com
				













						Vintage International Truck Hood, Grill Emblem Badge Ornament IHC  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Great old enamel International hood/grill badge. Blue and white diamonds with black lettering. Some enamel loss on bottom of blue diamond and bottom of 1 white diamond. Think this probably 30's or 40's. Approximately 3 1/8" x 2 1/2". Marked on back Made in USA Fox Co. Cincinnati.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Timelypicken (May 14, 2020)

Also it was a truck not a van, but all smashed it kinda does look like a van


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

Yeah. The badge is in decent condition too.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 14, 2020)

It’s cool. Hope you can get it off


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

I will try!


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2020)

If you take that hood emblem off take the big piece of Chrome off with it, it would be worth more complete with that chrome. Even the windshield molding or what's left of it probably has value. Good Luck. Leon.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to try today.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 15, 2020)

I would just take the whole hood! Very cool.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 15, 2020)

I managed to get the badge off but the chrome piece was rusted to the hood wich was rusted to the frame and crushed by a log.
Also I think it is a van, look at the side. (2nd pic)
Maby one of these?(1ST pic).


----------



## Timelypicken (May 15, 2020)

It’s a sedan not a truck like I thought


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2020)

Actually the Hood is missing. It's the Grille that Emblem was attached to. LEON.


----------

